# VLC Player for the iPad



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I have been playing with the VLC Player for the iPad and it works fantastically playing movies off my server - no need to downrez them...

It uses a pc based software movie server to convert the movies real time. The software is sitting on my Windows 7 PC and pointing to my Media Server - I sure do wish someone could create a similar Server that would connect to the Premier! 

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Looking at the server, it looks like it uses mostly open source VLC code. I think it might actually be possible to include tivodecode into the mix to get this pointing to a Premier - it might be necessary to create a new module using the ipad directory links - but I think this could work.

VLC Streamer for Windows

VLC Streamer for Mac

Any thoughts?


----------

